# samsung galaxy s3 jelly bean rom [cynagenmod 10]



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

*stable jelly bean rom for the samsung galaxy s3 *​
i found a stable jelly bean rom for the gt-i9300 on xda
here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1779426
the explain every step there!

*[i didn't make the rom! the did so show some love there and donate]*

it works great but if there is no camera app
you can get one here: http://goo.gl/cvYTL

kwon isseus :

- FMradio
- Camera is unstable, though taking pics should work
- Wi-Fi tethering


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30249-romgt-i9300411-cyanogenmod-10-official-preview/


----------

